#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Германии - Везель

## Melnik

Надеюсь на чудо - найти буддистов Кагью в маленьком немецком городке Везеле!

Ау!!!  :EEK!:   :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Надеюсь на чудо - найти буддистов Кагью в маленьком немецком городке Везеле!
> 
> Ау!!!


Там же все близко, Европа. Наверняка до ближайшего центра ехать недалеко.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Надеюсь на чудо - найти буддистов Кагью в маленьком немецком городке Везеле!


Вот ссылка на центры под "руководством" 17-го Кармапы Тхайе Дордже (не только от Оле). Везеля нету, но можно сориентироваться, что по-близости http://www.kagyu.net/.

----------


## Ges

> Надеюсь на чудо - найти буддистов Кагью в маленьком немецком городке Везеле!
> 
> Ау!!!


это где там? земли баварии  :Smilie:   ?

см. так же тут: http://www.kagyu.org/ 
и тут...

----------


## TAndra

www.tibet-kailash-haus.de

Наш центр готовится к встрече Далай Ламы в июле. Постройка ступы идет полным ходом. Вся пыль направляется в особняк. Частично из-за этого, а главное, что люблю садом-огородом заниматься, вызвалась привести в порядом большой кусок земли, поэтому работаю в саду на солнышке.
Хотя вся информация на немецком, можно посмотреть фотографии.

----------


## Melnik

Всем спасибо.
Центров действительно много вокруг, но до них надо минимум 30-40 минут ехать.
А бензин полторы евро за литр  :EEK!:  :-) да и на мотивацию влияет отрицательно.
Эх, карма такая значит, буду в Крефельд-таки ездить.

Либо соберу группу тут :-))

----------

